# nForce sound driver [solved]

## at

Hello,

I am having trouble installing nForce sound driver.

I have Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe motherboard with AMD 64 x2 3800+ processor and am trying to install NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0310-pkg1.run network driver from nVidia website (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_amd64_1.0-0310.html). I have Gentoo Hardened kernel 2.6.16.

nvsound module is built but fails to load into kernel.

dmesg errors are:

```
nvsound: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvsound: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

nvsound: Unknown symbol remap_page_range
```

I have checked that it is compiled against correct kernel sources.

Any help is appreciated!Last edited by at on Sun Oct 01, 2006 6:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Cuardin

Doesn't the reverse-engineered network driver that is included in the kernel work? If it does, that will save you a ton of headaches in the future.

It used to be called foreced-eth, but I think they changed the name. I am using it and it hasn't had a hickup for 3 years.

----------

## Vortigern

Dear at,

M2N-SLI DeLuxe uses nfroce 570, the link you posted is for, according to the site:

```
Product Support List - Linux nForce Driver - AMD64/EM64T 

 

nForce4 430

nForce4 410

nForce4 AMD X16

nForce4 Intel X16

nForce4 SLI  Intel

nForce4 SLI  AMD

nForce4 Ultra  AMD

nForce4  AMD

nForce3 Pro 250

nForce3 Pro

nForce3 250

nForce3 250Gb

nForce3

nForce2-S

nForce2

nForce
```

You should find other drivers.

See you!

----------

## at

Thank you, Vortigern.

nVidia has just one driver for all later chips. So I suppose, I'll just have to wait until they roll it out for nForce 570.

Do you know any sound driver substitutes in the meantime?

Thank you

----------

## Vortigern

You're welcome at,

About sound driver; your card should have ADI 1988D as audio controller, may you do 

```
lspci
```

 just to know if this is true.

Returning o the driver, you should configure the kernel manually and enalbe:

```
Device Drivers>Sound>Advanced Linux Sound Architecture>PCI Devices:

....

 <*> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller 

....
```

Then compile the kernel again. I hope this to work. Let me know!

See you!

----------

## at

Actually, the correct driver for this motherboard turned out to be snd_hda_intel (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498049-highlight-.html).

Thank you!

----------

## Cuardin

For the record, could you give the output of lspci so we know in case someone else comes up with the same problem?

----------

## at

Here is the relevant fragment of lspci:

```
#lspci -v

00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81f6

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at fe020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping
```

----------

